# Carotid Endarterectomy w/patch angioplasty



## dblakema@svmh.com (Jun 9, 2014)

What is the CPT for carotic endarterectomy with dacron patch angioplasty?  The finding was severe carotid artery stenosis with fresh hemorrhage into plaque. 35301?

I would really appreciate the help!

Thank you,
Dorothy


----------



## sfeazel (Aug 20, 2014)

I believe the code is 35301


----------

